# New Drive wake up call to the Uber scheme!!



## Megaas2000 (May 8, 2015)

Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


Uber Greed,
last night I had a new customer enter my uber promo code, customer got the following message,

"Can not enter uber promo code after trip start"

I make $25 to $50 a week just giving out my uber promo code in my car, Think you uber, thanks for finding a way to have me make even less money...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Speaking of referring friends. 

Had Pax who was told by another Uber driver, that he could make $600 a day by driving for Uber. This is what it has come to; Uber drivers BSing other people to join Uber just to earn that $500 referral fee.
I had to break it down to PAX, that the best he will do if he drives 8 hours per day, he will at the best make $20/h.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%.


It is not in Uber's best interest to retain drivers... especially full-time drivers. All of the systems and incentives are designed to encourage new driver sign-ups and driver turn-over. If Uber wanted it any other way, the incentives and systems would be different.

Drivers really ought to stop thinking that the people behind Uber's strategies and systems are stupid - because they are not.
*Uber knows exactly what it is doing.*


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It is not in Uber's best interest to retain drivers... especially full-time drivers. All of the systems and incentives are designed to encourage new driver sign-ups and driver turn-over. If Uber wanted it any other way, the incentives and systems would be different.
> 
> Drivers really ought to stop thinking that the people behind Uber's strategies and systems are stupid - because they are not. Uber knows exactly what it is doing.


You are dead wrong sir. Uber cannot just keep borrowing money non stop for infinity and churn drivers in the long term. The people that run Uber are very very smart and cunning, and they know exactly what they are doing. Once it goes IPO you will see good changes, I promise you. Keep your account active. The non educated drivers here who deactivated their account only think of the short term and not the long term strategy that Uber has clearly mapped out.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


Excellent post!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You are dead wrong sir. Uber cannot just keep borrowing money non stop for infinity and churn drivers in the long term. The people that run Uber are very very smart and cunning, and they know exactly what they are doing. Once it goes IPO you will see good changes, I promise you. Keep your account active. The non educated drivers here who deactivated their account only think of the short term and not the long term strategy that Uber has clearly mapped out.


Yeah... and pigs will fly.
(And you might want to check Uber's current debt to valuation ratio and debt to earnings ratio before implying that their debt is in any way an impediment to the company's growth)

If you think that driving for Uber NOW is an investment in your future, you are out of your mind (since you could always just wait until your fantasy of better times becomes reality to start driving ... and work a profitable job, like as a Walmart Greeter, in the meantime).

The REALITY OF NOW - is that high driver turnover is good for Uber and part of the CURRENT business plan.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah... and pigs will fly.
> (And you might want to check Uber's current debt to valuation ratio and debt to earnings ratio before implying that their debt is in any way an impediment to the company's growth)
> 
> If you think that driving for Uber NOW is an investment in your future, you are out of your mind (since you could always just wait until your fantasy of better times becomes reality to start driving ... and work a profitable job, like as a Walmart Greeter, in the meantime).
> ...


It's good for the investors to go IPO, but once that happens it will be a different Uber. And you cannot check anything on a privately held firm. But I guess you know it all huh..


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You are dead wrong sir. Uber cannot just keep borrowing money non stop for infinity and churn drivers in the long term. The people that run Uber are very very smart and cunning, and they know exactly what they are doing. Once it goes IPO you will see good changes, I promise you. Keep your account active. The non educated drivers here who deactivated their account only think of the short term and not the long term strategy that Uber has clearly mapped out.


I disagree, simply because even good drivers complain about the horrible rating system and how they get deactivated over the stupidest reasons. Uber does NOTHING to repair this and just keeps turning over new drivers. If they remotely cared, they would deactivate PAX with poor ratings below 4.5 as well.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's good for the investors to go IPO, but once that happens it will be a different Uber.


Because you think that Kalanik, his partners and current management team will hold less than a controlling interest in the company after an IPO? You really think he's that stupid? Have you read anything about his history and past business ventures? Nothing is going to change at Uber until control is out of Kalanik's hands - and that won't happen until he chooses to give up control.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because you think that Kalanik, his partners and current management team will hold less than a controlling interest in the company after an IPO? You really think he's that stupid? Have you read anything about his history and past business ventures? Nothing is going to change at Uber until control is out of Kalanik's hands - and that won't happen until he chooses to give up control.


He will be bought out by the investors, watch


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> He will be bought out by the investors, watch


As if he couldn't have been 'bought out' six months ago, privately?
Travis will be 'bought out' when he wants to be bought out.
Which couldn't come soon enough for me.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber IPO....lol... good luck with that.

Just take a look at Facebook IPO and its price history. http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=FB&a=04&b=18&c=2012&d=04&e=26&f=2015&g=m


----------



## Megaas2000 (May 8, 2015)

Uber scam is quite beautiful if you can set aside anger and the feeling of being used like a dirty rag every time i get out to drive. 
Uber simply put operates on a pimp model. A succesful pimp knows to be successful he needs to keep a constant crop of desperate young women around who eat up his bias and actually believe he cares. Just like a pimp, uber makes money doing as little as possible while other take all the risk.

Drivers takes all the risks:
1. You can get killed in an accident
2. Feul cost
3. Car maintenance
4. Insurance
5. Food cost while on duty

The driver is the reason uber is still in bussiness yet he gets no appreciation or fare wage. 
Uber desperately need drivers and are offering money to people like me to help them recruit new crops of fools. But at the same time they don't appreciate their current drivers and charge exurbitent 28% commission on your earnings. Forget the safe driver nonsense. Uber keeps 28% period. Thats the truth. 
Just like a pimp, uber tries to keep their slave drivers in check with their bullshit rating system as if it matters. They need us. Uber needs drivers to survive period.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah... and pigs will fly.
> (And you might want to check Uber's current debt to valuation ratio and debt to earnings ratio before implying that their debt is in any way an impediment to the company's growth)
> 
> If you think that driving for Uber NOW is an investment in your future, you are out of your mind (since you could always just wait until your fantasy of better times becomes reality to start driving ... and work a profitable job, like as a Walmart Greeter, in the meantime).
> ...


I thought this job was already a walmart greeter job on wheels.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Once it goes IPO you will see good changes, I promise you.





Cooluberdriver said:


> He will be bought out by the investors, watch


What if TravisK's thinking is aligned with the thinking inside Uber's boardroom, that's comprised of it's VC investors:
*A Must Read For All Drivers | Uber's New Big Hairy Audacious Goal*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber IPO....lol... good luck with that.
> 
> Just take a look at Facebook IPO and its price history. http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=FB&a=04&b=18&c=2012&d=04&e=26&f=2015&g=m


What's your point?
(FB shares are up over 100% for the 30 months since its IPO.)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's your point?
> (FB shares are up over 100% for the 30 months since its IPO.)


 Look at volume history.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


This! I believe Uber is reaching the pool limit in many markets. That's why they relaxed the vehicle list a few months ago to include 2000 model amd newer. That was a terrible decision. They must statt trying to retain good druvers who drive newer, more luxury vehicles on the X platform. The brand has already been heavily diluted in my market in just the short seven months they've been here.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yeah... and pigs will fly.
> (And you might want to check Uber's current debt to valuation ratio and debt to earnings ratio before implying that their debt is in any way an impediment to the company's growth)
> 
> If you think that driving for Uber NOW is an investment in your future, you are out of your mind (since you could always just wait until your fantasy of better times becomes reality to start driving ... and work a profitable job, like as a Walmart Greeter, in the meantime).
> ...


And how do you suggest we check those ratios on a privately held company?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> And how do you suggest we check those ratios on a privately held company?


By researching and reading. There are many analysts that already cover Uber. Just because it is a private company doesn't mean information isn't available... it just means it is not released to the public. Numbers, analysis, goals, priorities and revenue estimates are made available to prospective investors. The information may not be as accurate as a 10Q or annual report, but by reading what the analysts write and comparing their estimates you can get a pretty good idea of what's going on. Numbers like a $50 bil valuation don't just come out of thin air.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Look at volume history.


Again - what's your point?
Volume history is a function of liquidity, not value.
FB has doubled the value of its stock since its IPO - in 30 months.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> What if TravisK's thinking is aligned with the thinking inside Uber's boardroom, that's comprised of it's VC investors:
> *A Must Read For All Drivers | Uber's New Big Hairy Audacious Goal*


Exactly. (and I was just about to post the link to your thread here when I saw that you already did!)
These people know exactly what they are doing - and anyone who thinks an IPO is going to make this company suddenly see the light of ethics and morality and have a come-to-jesus moment is dreaming. If anything, an IPO will put even more pressure on Uber to turn quarterly (short-term) profits - and that will come at the expense of the drivers.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Again - what's your point?
> Volume history is a function of liquidity, not value.
> FB has doubled the value of its stock since its IPO - in 30 months.


Whats my point? Very few give a shit about FB, its value has gone up do to increase of adds. Not from selling stock. Look at the link i posted.

Why buy a stock from a company that has no physical product and is filled with drunk selfies?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I thought this job was already a walmart greeter job on wheels.


Don't be ridiculous. 
Walmart Greeters are EMPLOYEES
(and have employee benefits like unemployment insurance & 1/2 of their social security taxes paid by their employer).


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> By researching and reading. Their are many analysts that already cover Uber. Just because it is a private company doesn't mean information isn't available... it just means it is not released to the public. Numbers, analysis, goals, priorities and revenue estimates are made available to prospective investors. The information may not be as accurate as a 10Q or annual report, but by reading what the analysts write and comparing their estimates you can get a pretty good idea of what's going on. Numbers like a $50 bil valuation don't just come out of thin air.


I want you to leverage your house, get a second mortgage and get 500k shares from Uber on day one.

What did you say? You not going to buy Uber stock by maxing out your Black American Express CC? GTFO... /s


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Whats my point? Very few give a shit about FB, its value has gone up do to increase of adds. Not from selling stock. Look at the link i posted.
> 
> Why buy a stock from a company that has no physical product and is filled with drunk selfies?


Ask Ross Perot about making money by selling information vs selling physical products.
Ever hear of an information only company called Google? (IPO price in 2004: $49 and change - Today: $540)

Obviously I disagree with your perspective - but to each his own.

(BTW - FB's avg vol is 26mil shares/day - about 1% of it's shares. That's nearly identical to Apple's liquidity and % of share volume of 46mil shares/day on double the number of avail shares)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ask Ross Perot about making money by selling information vs selling physical products.
> Ever hear of an information only company called Google? (IPO price in 2004: $49 and change - Today: $540)
> 
> Obviously I disagree with your perspective - but to each his own.
> ...


Ever heard of Android OS?? How many phones run Android?
Google is far more then information company. You seriously need to look in to what google is doing that is not openly publicised on every front page of every newspaper.

FB tried to make a phone with its own OS and it failed.

Remind us one more time what does Uber has to offer to the public, besides pissed off drivers?
How many Uber stocks are you planning to buy?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


Was just thinking the same thing about the driver referral bonus. Why should I refer another driver to soon replace me and keep the extremely high turnover cycle going?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> This! I believe Uber is reaching the pool limit in many markets. That's why they relaxed the vehicle list a few months ago to include 2000 model amd newer. That was a terrible decision. They must statt trying to retain good druvers who drive newer, more luxury vehicles on the X platform. The brand has already been heavily diluted in my market in just the short seven months they've been here.


luxury cars part of UberX?. UberX is the welfare version of ride sharing. A good driver in a Honda is 10 times better than a ****tard driver in a Benz. A lot of drivers doing UberX are struggling to make ends meet and its ******ed to use a $60,000 car for .90 to 1.30 a mile.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ever heard of Android OS?? How many phones run Android?
> Google is far more then information company. You seriously need to look in to what google is doing that is not openly publicised on every front page of every newspaper.
> 
> FB tried to make a phone with its own OS and it failed.
> ...


You've got a very odd take on the world.
And please stop telling me (and others) what they need to do.
You 'do' what you want - I'll do what I want.

"How many phones run Android?" you ask...
_Android accounts for 84.7 percent and Apple's iOS has around 11.7 percent of market share._​
An operating system IS information - not a physical product... but you know that.
I'm not going to get into an irrelevant argument with someone who thinks that Google is a "product manufacturer" rather than an information and services company (and somehow different than Uber Technologies).
It's pointless (and has nothing to do with topic here, which was Uber's business plan and strategy as it relates to drivers).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> ...its ******ed to use a 60,000 car for .90 to 1.30 a mile.


Can you explain that comment... I don't understand (sorry).


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Was just thinking the same thing about the driver referral bonus. Why should I refer another driver to soon replace me and keep the extremely high turnover cycle going?


You could start a youtube channel or blog and talk about all the crazy stories you encounter and how much you love working for Uber with a nice referral links for both Drivers and Pax. https://partners.uber.com/drive/?invite_code=dmuww. Just one hit per week would make you more $ then driving X full time.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> luxury cars part of UberX?. UberX is the welfare version of ride sharing. A good driver in a Honda is 10 times better than a ****tard driver in a Benz. A lot of people doing UberX are struggling to make ends meet and its ******ed to use a 60,000 car for .90 to 1.30 a mile.


Like that guy driving his Range Rover at X rates and posting it to his youtube channel. Of coarse I think it's more about getting attention and just like Uberman looking to get those fat referrals.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Can you explain that comment... I don't understand (sorry).


Sure. With all the Uber rate cuts, the mileage rates are so low, you are hurting yourself "financially" when you're making minimum wage on UberX and the cost of maintaining the luxury car is fairly expensive. Also, you're going to hate the way PAX will treat it, since they don't care.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JLA said:


> You could start a youtube channel or blog and talk about all the crazy stories you encounter and how much you love working for Uber with a nice referral links for both Drivers and Pax. https://partners.uber.com/drive/?invite_code=dmuww. Just one hit per week would make you more $ then driving X full time.


It's funny that riders think our worst fear is having someone puke in our car. Of course we don't want that to happen but we could show someone puking out the window in between each other horrific scenario.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Megaas2000 said:


> Uber scam is quite beautiful if you can set aside anger and the feeling of being used like a dirty rag every time i get out to drive.
> Uber simply put operates on a pimp model. A succesful pimp knows to be successful he needs to keep a constant crop of desperate young women around who eat up his bias and actually believe he cares. Just like a pimp, uber makes money doing as little as possible while other take all the risk.
> 
> Drivers takes all the risks:
> ...


You can NOT count food cost and insurance cost "DA"


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You can NOT count food cost and insurance cost "DA"


Why not. You have to eat on the road and that can get expensive. I know most drivers are committing fraud but you need to have special insurance to drive for Uber and that most definitely costs.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You can NOT count food cost and insurance cost "DA"


Eating on the road is a business expense.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Eating on the road is a business expense.


Take your food with you, is that too hard for you.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Take your food with you, is that too hard for you.


It depends on what you're eating. I guess you're the type to drive around with a can opener, I'm not.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You can NOT count food cost and insurance cost "DA"


You're the dumcoff because you can write off food and insurance on your taxes numnuts. Now why don't you go join the other kiddies in the playground.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're the dumcoff because you can write off food and insurance on your taxes numnuts. Now why don't you go join the other kiddies in the playground.


Found his pic


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

That is a perfect example of what happens when uber lowers their rates to .65/mile.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You've got a very odd take on the world.
> And please stop telling me (and others) what they need to do.
> You 'do' what you want - I'll do what I want.
> 
> ...


Oh good, you finally got Ubers balls out of your mouth.

P.s.

The door always swings both ways, so stop telling people what to do.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well as far google being a product manufacturer, could prove to be true in the future, if they do indeed create they're own driver-less cars.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Well as far google being a product manufacturer, could prove to be true in the future, if they do indeed create they're own driver-less cars.


They also made Google Glass and working on newer version.


----------



## BeepBeepBarina (May 14, 2015)

Only chubbies need "retension" because they're so fat and lazy.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're the dumcoff because you can write off food and insurance on your taxes numnuts. Now why don't you go join the other kiddies in the playground.


Where the fu%k did i say you can't write off insurance and food,

I am saying insurance and food is not an extra daily cost of doing uberX, your car has insurance and you eat daily, with or without uber


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> It depends on what you're eating. I guess you're the type to drive around with a can opener, I'm not.


It's called Tupperware, buy a set.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> They also made Google Glass and working on newer version.


I think there's Google condoms... It tells you the girls PH balance and whether it still edible... HA!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> It's called Tupperware, but a set.


Look, you enjoy your soggy tuna fish sandwich and I'll treat myself to a nice meal and dock it at the end of the year. You're going from painfree to painintheass very quickly.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> luxury cars part of UberX?. UberX is the welfare version of ride sharing. A good driver in a Honda is 10 times better than a ****tard driver in a Benz. A lot of drivers doing UberX are struggling to make ends meet and its ******ed to use a $60,000 car for .90 to 1.30 a mile.


I don't disagree. But by diluting the brand, I mean lowering rates so low and allowing 15 year old beater cars on the platform, as well as just about any person with a pulse who drives a car. There has to be more scrutiny of drivers in order for the brand to survive. In seven months, I'm already hearing riders say that Uber used to have smart, professional drivers here who drove nice cars. Now I'm hearing stories of how, say, one rider told me he actually thought his driver was homeless and living out of his vehicle.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I don't disagree. But by diluting the brand, I mean lowering rates so low and allowing 15 year old beater cars on the platform, as well as just about any person with a pulse who drives a car. There has to be more scrutiny of drivers in order for the brand to survive. In seven months, I'm already hearing riders say that Uber used to have smart, professional drivers here who drove nice cars. Now I'm hearing stories of how, say, one rider told me he actually thought his driver was homeless and living out of his vehicle.


You have to keep in mind what Uber's STATED goal is: *'Transportation for Everyone"*.
When Uber lowered the fares and standards, it also introduced UberSELECT/UberLUX/UberI-Don't-Want-No-Old-Car.

In order to serve the masses and UberX (or whatever the next lower level will be) has to be cheaper than all other forms of transportation. Uber isn't abandoning that higher level of service... it's just casting a much larger net. When people with money get tired of older cars and less than great service, they will turn to the higher levels of service. It's choice. (at least that's Uber's "vision")

It sucks for us (at least in my market because as a SELECT driver, I also have to receive X pings). But it's hard to argue with the vision (and the numbers).


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I don't disagree. But by diluting the brand, I mean lowering rates so low and allowing 15 year old beater cars on the platform, as well as just about any person with a pulse who drives a car. There has to be more scrutiny of drivers in order for the brand to survive. In seven months, I'm already hearing riders say that Uber used to have smart, professional drivers here who drove nice cars. Now I'm hearing stories of how, say, one rider told me he actually thought his driver was homeless and living out of his vehicle.


Who knows what troubles that other driver may have where he needs to bust his ass where he can't take a shower. The comment goes both ways. I can't tell you how many times I've had to deal with the scum of the earth that managed to get an Uber account with a prepaid card. There are bad drivers and bad riders.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Look, you enjoy your soggy tuna fish sandwich and I'll treat myself to a nice meal and dock it at the end of the year. You're going from painfree to painintheass very quickly.


How the hell is any of that user's problem..
millions of people everyday, pack a meal for work, but I just you are special.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Right now, I am driving UberX more than usual, as my taxi is out of service because I am replacing it. Here, in Washington, it is a real pain to replace a taxi. You would think that the gubbamint regyoolayturrz would want to encourage equipment upgrades, so they would make it easy, but this IS Your Nation's Capital, so they try to make it as difficult as possible.

Before this, I drove UberX only enough to stay in the game. Otherwise, I drove the taxi. We have Uber Taxi, here, so I use that and it does well for me. Once I finally get my taxi back on the street, I will go back to it and drive UberX only enough to stay in the game.

The problem here has much to do with these hipsters who may know their technology, but know only a little about the surface transportation-for-hire business. Those who know a little are more dangerous than those who know nothing. If Uber actually had local people working for them who knew the surface transportation-for-hire business, as well as a few people at HQ who knew something about it, the picture might be a bit different. Sadly, these know-a-little hipsters who think that they know it all consider the views of those who actually do know the business to be inconsequential.

Yes, I know, "......Uber is a technology company.....". When you start setting Rates of Fare, you become a transportation company.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It is not in Uber's best interest to retain drivers... especially full-time drivers. All of the systems and incentives are designed to encourage new driver sign-ups and driver turn-over. If Uber wanted it any other way, the incentives and systems would be different.
> 
> Drivers really ought to stop thinking that the people behind Uber's strategies and systems are stupid - because they are not.
> *Uber knows exactly what it is doing.*


This comment should be a stickie.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're the dumcoff because you can write off food and insurance on your taxes numnuts. Now why don't you go join the other kiddies in the playground.


You can't write off EITHER! You can't deduct meals unless you are more than 4 hours from your home or are entertaining clients. Are you paying for pax meals? You also can't write off personal auto insurance.
Both would be illegal and and subject to fines if audited.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You can't write off EITHER! You can't deduct meals unless you are more than 4 hours from your home or are entertaining clients. Are you paying for pax meals? You also can't write off personal auto insurance.
> Both would be illegal and and subject to fines if audited.


Thinks for that, I am so sick and tired of the A-holds talking about the the cost of insurance, food and carwashs, I pay $20 a month unlimited wash.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You are dead wrong sir. Uber cannot just keep borrowing money non stop for infinity and churn drivers in the long term. The people that run Uber are very very smart and cunning, and they know exactly what they are doing. Once it goes IPO you will see good changes, I promise you. Keep your account active. The non educated drivers here who deactivated their account only think of the short term and not the long term strategy that Uber has clearly mapped out.


That IPO is not happening next week. Want to keep driving for another 2 years with the risk drivers take just because Uber might get it right??


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Txchick said:


> That IPO is not happening next week. Want to keep driving for another 2 years with the risk drivers take just because Uber might get it right??


Exactly... some change in the future is no excuse to lose money now driving Uber.
It would make more sense to START driving Uber WHEN/IF it is a profitable proposition.
There's a reason that the early drivers stopped driving after all of the rate cuts.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You can't write off EITHER! You can't deduct meals unless you are more than 4 hours from your home or are entertaining clients. Are you paying for pax meals? You also can't write off personal auto insurance.
> Both would be illegal and and subject to fines if audited.


I've been filing a schedule C for a few years now. As long as you don't put an extravagant number, it's fine. It's just a line on the form. Do it right, avoid audits.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Exactly... some change in the future is no excuse to lose money now driving Uber.
> It would make more sense to START driving Uber WHEN/IF it is a profitable proposition.
> There's a reason that the early drivers stopped driving after all of the rate cuts.


Right on!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> By researching and reading. There are many analysts that already cover Uber. Just because it is a private company doesn't mean information isn't available... it just means it is not released to the public. Numbers, analysis, goals, priorities and revenue estimates are made available to prospective investors. The information may not be as accurate as a 10Q or annual report, but by reading what the analysts write and comparing their estimates you can get a pretty good idea of what's going on. Numbers like a $50 bil valuation don't just come out of thin air.


Analysts are paid to lie... I used to be one.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Right now, I am driving UberX more than usual, as my taxi is out of service because I am replacing it. Here, in Washington, it is a real pain to replace a taxi. You would think that the gubbamint regyoolayturrz would want to encourage equipment upgrades, so they would make it easy, but this IS Your Nation's Capital, so they try to make it as difficult as possible.
> 
> Before this, I drove UberX only enough to stay in the game. Otherwise, I drove the taxi. We have Uber Taxi, here, so I use that and it does well for me. Once I finally get my taxi back on the street, I will go back to it and drive UberX only enough to stay in the game.
> 
> ...


These people who run the company are the smartest people I have ever met. Everything is about a number to them.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> That IPO is not happening next week. Want to keep driving for another 2 years with the risk drivers take just because Uber might get it right??


No when it goes IPO I'm going to buy a shit ton of puts on it


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Analysts are paid to lie... I used to be one.


"Everybody lies."
 - Gregory House, MD


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

500 refer a driver = fail, new drivers will cash in after 20 rides. and after 20 rides they will realize that they are giving free rides.

next is Pyramid scheme, refer a driver and you get 5% of what the weekly payment of the refered driver gets.
im not gonna be surprise if this happens


----------



## Megaas2000 (May 8, 2015)

Megaas2000 said:


> Hey Uber, focus on good driver retension by either increasing fare or reducing your commission to 5%. Offering me $500 buck for referring my friends to drive for you is ridiculous. You just want new crops of fools. I've gone from driving every day to driving twice a week for 3 hrs only during surge period. Uber can change all this if they can start giving a shit about their drivers and agressively trying to retain good quality drivers like me. Sorry Uber, your greed is too much. I want to drive for a living not be an Uber Slave.


Hey guys thought you might like to know that Uber is listening. They are now offering free Gasoline in June if you refer a friend to be an Uber slave. Just thought you might like to know.


----------

